

Open letter to Facebook about the São Paulo Hackathon 2014 - robertocr
https://www.facebook.com/robertocrbr/posts/700641756659467?stream_ref=10

======
pedro380085
I don't see why so hard to understand the reason behind so many foreign
companies treating Brazil just as a farm to acquire raw talent and ship to
their american/european headquarters. Brazilian university culture is
different, talent is developed differently and, due to our long historical
backgrounds, the most brightest programmers don't necessarily have to come
from top universities such as USP and UNICAMP.

------
ffreitasalves
As a USP dropout I can tell you: Brazilian universities have nothing to do
with hacks. They are stuck in time and 'teach' you the 70's basics but you are
discouraged to try new technologies and learn new things until you reach the
last semester.

~~~
nesodan
Couldn't agree more with you. That's specially why joining another course and
just taking the cool stuff of the last semesters is the way to go.

